# Iwagumi 45x30x30 'rock'n roll'



## CooKieS (19 Jan 2016)

Hi everyone,

Forget my bad english, I'm french. 

Here's my second aquascape (first one was an messy fluval edge) and my first iwagumi;

My inspiration was George Farmer's incredible iwagumi 'one pot challenge', mixed with some mountain scape.

Specs:
-Equipement:

-optiwhite tank 45x30x30, aprox. 10 gallons.
-co2 jbl u201, do!aqua diffuser
-chihiros aquasky 451, 80%
-twinstar mini.
-eheim ecco pro 500l/h
-lily pipe VIV classic 13mm.
-ADA thermometer
-TROPICA soil + ada amazonia II powder
-Seiryu stone

Ferts:

ADA step 2 (not yet, for the third month only)
Brighty K (2 push per day, 2ml)
Easylife Easycarbo (1 push per day, about 1ml)

Plants:

-micranthemum 'monte carlo' tropica 1-2 grow, 1x
-eleocharis sp mini tropica 1-2 grow, 1x

Fishes and shrimps:

-Amano shrimps (x6)
-Ember tetras (x10)
-Rasbora kubotai (x6)
-Clithon sp. (x2)

DAY 1, Hardscape:

WEEK 1:

WEEK 2:

WEEK 3:

WEEK 5;

WEEK 7:

WEEK 9:

WEEK 10:

3 Months:
http://nsa38.casimages.com/img/2016/02/29/160229060720243713.jpg

Other views of the tank:










Enjoy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jan 2016)

Hi CooKie, Nice Scape


----------



## Joe Turner (19 Jan 2016)

Fantastic, rock arrangement is very natural !


----------



## CooKieS (21 Jan 2016)

Thanks, I'm new to this hobby so I always appreciate such comments. 

I'll keep the journal updated each week.


----------



## CooKieS (23 Jan 2016)

Hi All,

It seems that my monte carlo is yellowing a bit, older leaves have holes and GSA. I've tested my PO4 and I'm at 0!

Should I add some ADA Brighty special lights?

Thanks


----------



## Colinlp (23 Jan 2016)

Very nice, I like that a lot

Are you using Step 1?


----------



## CooKieS (23 Jan 2016)

Thank you, I'm only dosing brighty K daily at the moment.

I will use ada step 2 at month 3 but I didn't use step 1 for an better algae control.

I've ordered ada special lights as it contains po4/k/azote, any other suggestion? Thanks


----------



## Colinlp (23 Jan 2016)

You should use step 1 it supplies the micro nutrients eg iron which would account for the yellowing leaves


----------



## rodoselada (23 Jan 2016)

very nice placed stones


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Jan 2016)

Great looking scape...you've created an interesting look with the way you've used the substrate.


----------



## Colinlp (23 Jan 2016)

Have you read this? It gives a good overview of how to use ADA ferts


----------



## CooKieS (23 Jan 2016)

That´s why I like this forum!

Thanks, next week I'll start dosing step 1. (And take some decent pics instead of these Iphone ones )


----------



## Colinlp (23 Jan 2016)

Fingers crossed but your tank is inspirational already


----------



## Dantrasy (24 Jan 2016)

I use ADA special lights in my 2ft. I add half the amount of special lights compared to ADA K

It definitely reduced the gsa. 

Very nice scape!


----------



## DelBoySmiffy (26 Jan 2016)

Wow that's beautiful, is all that from two pots of tropical plants?


----------



## CooKieS (26 Jan 2016)

Yes sir, thanks sir!

(1 full pot of 'monte carlo' and 1/2 pot of eleocharis 'mini')


----------



## DelBoySmiffy (26 Jan 2016)

Oh my, must have taken ages to separate it all, fair play fella.


----------



## CooKieS (27 Jan 2016)

Yes, it was a long afternoon of pleasant work. 

Update WEEK 10 and some additional pics with an decent Canon:




Bonus:


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jan 2016)

Hi CooKies, Looking great  Nice photo too


----------



## DelBoySmiffy (27 Jan 2016)

I'm loving it, re scaling my edge next week and I feel inspired cheers fella


----------



## CooKieS (10 Feb 2016)

Hi!

Crappy iphone week 12 update (better quality pics to come);



Regards,
Thierry


----------



## jakkals (11 Feb 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## rodoselada (11 Feb 2016)

superb, splendid!


----------



## Richard H (13 Feb 2016)

Really like the look of this scape.


----------



## Kosko (13 Feb 2016)

Lovely hardscape !


----------



## CooKieS (16 Feb 2016)

Week 13, final shot in 2 weeks. (sorry, I'm a photoshop noob )


----------



## woodster (16 Feb 2016)

Really nice, nice fish selection as well, Im hoping to start my first scape in a month or so, really inspiring looking at all these great scapes on the site, regards Mark.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2016)

Hi CooKies, Fab Photo  Would look better without the equipment in the tank. Saying that its nice looking glassware


----------



## CooKieS (28 Feb 2016)

Hi guys, final pic in the making, preview pics:




Cheers,
Thierry


----------



## Elliot Downs (28 Feb 2016)

Great looking scape


----------



## CooKieS (1 Mar 2016)

Thank you very much sir!


----------



## CooKieS (8 Mar 2016)

Hi all, update 4 months:



Nothing special to say, my Iwagumi has 4 months now, I'm still trying to have a nice green monte carlo carpet in the middle and on the back of the tank because it has yellowed on month 2.

My daily ferts are: ada brighty K (2ml)+ada step2 (2ml)+easy carbo (1ml)

It's going better since I've boost my co2 level up...next step is a BIG trimming!

Enjoy! 
Best,
Thierry


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Mar 2016)

Hi Cookies, Wonderful Scape


----------



## CooKieS (10 Mar 2016)

Thank you! 

Quickshot after weekly waterchange:


----------



## Protopigeon (15 Mar 2016)

Love it. Everything looks great!


----------



## CooKieS (6 Apr 2016)

Trimming day!


----------



## rebel (6 Apr 2016)

Very well done and documented.

Few months on, do you find that the substrate has flattened out a little?


----------



## CooKieS (6 Apr 2016)

Thanks! 

No, the substrate hasn't flattened out at all, the carpet of monte carlo and eleocharis helps!


----------



## CooKieS (29 Apr 2016)

Aquarebell npk+eisen (iron)=



Love this stuff!


----------



## Nick16 (29 Apr 2016)

How do you trim the carpet? 

its easy to uproot the whole lot and replant again, but im not sure on trimming? 

do you find the Aquasky gets very hot at 80-100% ?


----------



## Ludvig_swe (29 Apr 2016)

I really like your rocks and layout and I especially like the sense of scale given by it.


----------



## CooKieS (29 Apr 2016)

Nick16 said:


> How do you trim the carpet?
> 
> its easy to uproot the whole lot and replant again, but im not sure on trimming?
> 
> do you find the Aquasky gets very hot at 80-100% ?



Thanks guys,

I'm trimming the whole carpet (monte carlo and eleocharis) down to about 1cm every 6-8weeks.

That´s it, easy and no need to replant.

The Chihiros aquasky is actually dimmed on level 6 on 8 (about 80%) and no, it's not so hot. Never had the Ada version tought.


----------



## CooKieS (17 Jun 2016)

June update;



I'm Thinking about an rescape, maybe this summer!


----------



## Wisey (22 Jun 2016)

Love this, it's a fantastic scape and really shows what you can do in a smaller tank. I know what you mean about a re-scape though, if it was me at this stage, I would be desperate to tinker


----------



## AnhBui (23 Jun 2016)

CooKieS said:


> June update;
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Thinking about an rescape, maybe this summer!


It's summer ☀️


----------



## jackychun218 (23 Jun 2016)

Really love the scape and your photo, man!

Can you share your photo taking setup and tip bro? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (27 Jun 2016)

This iwagumi is now 9months old...I'm going to rescape it in august.

Some pics update before the final final shot! 






Cheers!


----------



## BBogdan (28 Jun 2016)

Very nice and simple!


----------



## CooKieS (18 Jul 2016)

Hi there,

10 months update!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Jul 2016)

amazing. love the green carpet

cheers
ryan


----------



## CooKieS (3 Aug 2016)




----------



## AnhBui (3 Aug 2016)

CooKieS said:


>




New setup for 2017 contest?


----------



## CooKieS (3 Aug 2016)

Yes, I'm getting inspired by the forest...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Aug 2016)

It's quite impressive as insiration.


----------



## kpdp54 (3 Aug 2016)

Looks promising, looking forward to it!

Magnifique Iwagumi sinon


----------



## CooKieS (4 Aug 2016)

Thanks guys!

I'm playing with the hardscape right now...


----------



## CooKieS (4 Aug 2016)

Not too bad for an basic iwagumi; my first aquascape and iaplc;


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Aug 2016)

Congrats! Quite good ranking, judging from the fact similar layouts I saw on FB has over 1000+ rank position.


----------



## CooKieS (14 Aug 2016)

Hi there, last picture of this tank before rescape, I had much fun with this Iwagumi, thanks to all the followers!


----------



## tim (14 Aug 2016)

Nice placing in iaplc, lovely final image cookie, look forward to your next scape.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Sep 2016)

Featured on Facebook page


----------



## CooKieS (3 Sep 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------

